# Audi Q2.



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Audi Q2, Coral Orange metallic, Mat anthracite aluminum-cast wheels in MultiSpoke-design, size 7Jx17″, with 215/55R17″ tires, lowered.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)




----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)




----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)




----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)




----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd be wanting the rear plastic thing body coloured.
Looks like an A3 in the red and bottom pics.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> I'd be wanting the rear plastic thing body coloured.
> Looks like an A3 in the red and bottom pics.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Philx4 (Jul 12, 2015)

Drove one of these as a courtesy car; S Line spec petrol. Must admit, the car is not too big, or high as standard, but unless you apply some of the styling touches seen in the pictures posted, I can't see the point of this over an A3 Sportback.
It must be me - but one thing that irritated most, was all the dash info, gadgets and pretend interaction that Audi (most manufacturers) are bolting onto the car. Love virtual dash display, but GPS info on speed limits and and other such guff is just too much information "in your face". Add stop start, electronic park brake, DSG settings and on and on, looks great as an options list, but didn't make driving it any different to say a Quasquai.


----------

